# User Manual for DAS-6



## johnhol (May 10, 2007)

Swapped my rotary for a Kestrel DAS-9 with Kristv.

Over the moon with it though tried correcting my bonnet and roof and though it has improved greatly it's still not corrected fully (only used a Sonus FX2 polishing pad and SSR2.5. Need to know the speed settings etc, so need an online PDF of the instructions...

Just for reference - started at 2 to move the polish evenly, then stepped to 4 to make multiple passes until clear and broken down.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

The manual is not good it just tells you how to put the backing plate on and where the button is. There is much more information on here than in the manual.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

The speeds are 2500-6500 with 6 speeds.

But as above the manual just tells you how to opperate it the basics, not how to use it efficiently.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

plenty of videos out there to learn from , junkman`s video although are long are very good

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=150890

with a bit of humor added just for fun :thumb:


----------

